# I know,he caught it out of a boat...



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Well,boat or not,makes no difference,can't help myself.. Down right proud of the way this youngen handled this fish,at 9yrs old.. 
A few weeks ago he caught his second citation drum,now today,he catches his first citation cobe!!  Fourty lbs on the dot...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> Well,boat or not,makes no difference,can't help myself.. Down right proud of the way this youngen handled this fish,at 9yrs old..
> A few weeks ago he caught his second citation drum,now today,he catches his first citation cobe!!  Fourty lbs on the dot...


Perty work Tater!!! And to the Capt for putting em on the fish...


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Right On!*

Good Job.


----------



## Re B8 (Dec 11, 2006)

way to go tater!!! Nice fish!


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

*Way to Gitterdone !!!*
congrats to both of you 
derf


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Nothing wrong with boats. I went fishing in a boat today. I do it every 15 or 20 years, just so I don't forget what it's like. Nice fish!!


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

*love seeing stuff like this*

that young man is quite a fisherman already!!


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

pretty work tater,kenny


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*Tater*

Folks......he may just be "NEW" generation of Brachers!!!! Who knows!!!!!!

Way to go.opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: 

RT


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Wow, nice job fellas.

That fish is bigger than Tater.

Congrats to both father and son. :fishing:


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Nice Job Tater!


----------



## Hawk (Feb 19, 2004)

Way to go Tater!
You too Kenny.
Hope to see you guys this week.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

nice fish..


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Great report and WTG on putting that boy on the fish !! Next generation FHB in the making. I'm not sure who's more proud Pop or Son.


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

It couldn't have happened to a more deserving pair.

*Congratulations!*


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Great job on the fish.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Great catch, that is a strong kid.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Thanks fer sharin' DD!

See... all that wrestling is paying off fer Tater!

Great job Tater!...


----------



## 15917 (Aug 22, 2005)

Geez Kenny  

This kid is going to be the Tiger Woods of Fishing. 

He'll be on the cover of prestiges magazines and he'll have his on show on big game salt water fishing before 25. 

Get ready to get some face time on OLN, EPSN2 or Spike TV. opcorn:


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

Nice fish, Tater.... you're wearin' 'em out!!!  opcorn: :fishing:


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Holy cow Tater!!! Nice fish!!!  Pretty soon you'll be showing Dad how its done!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Way to go*

Congrats to the young pup.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Awwesome! Love to see kids with BIG FISH!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

nicely done... congrats to both of you.


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Congrats on the catch, always good to see the little anglers out there catching a nice one!

My oldest two went along this past weekend, and both caught bigger fish than dad...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Thanks guys,ya'll don't have any idea how proud I am of him for stickin to it... Last yr he had a 50lber on,the fish whooped him,and he gave the rod up to a freind of mine.. Sad part was,the fish was whooped,all he had to do was hang in there a minute longer.. He realized that when the fish came right to gaff.. Ever since that day,he's been wanting another big cobe so he could even the score...  Well,he got it and did a masterfull job at going around bow ropes,and engines...  

He's already staked out a spot on the wall for his THREE citations...


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Congrats Tater*

Way to go Kenny .. Its what its all about.... JAM


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Perdy work Tater. Just dont forget who put you on those citations. Wont be long 'for he needs you to be the captain.


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

Nice work, especially for a little guy. He's on track to be a bona-fide fish slayer.


----------

